# Dress Trousers vs Chinos for Dress Shirts?



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

So I'm in the process of my "wardrobe makeover" and was going to order some pants to go with some BB dress shirts I picked out. The shirts will 99% of the time be worn without a tie or coat. So I am wondering if I should go with "dress trousers" or "chinos?" I'm really drawn to the chinos just because they are cheaper and I can wash and press them myself where as the dress trousers are dry clean only. They both look close to the same in pictures.

dress trousers
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Rege...lt,pd.html?dwvar_188J_Color=BLCK&contentpos=2

chinos


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Where will you be wearing them, for what occasions, who will you be with? How old are you? All factors.


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Will be wearing them to work. Work is a research and development center where the acceptable norm is jeans and a polo. Anymore dressy than what I described above will look weird. Occasionally wear suits if I have a presentation or something. 

26yrs old.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

I think Chinos, if well pressed, will be dressy enough. Wool pants are less age appropriate.
I have several pair of BBs Advantage line,(with pleats), and the fabric is dressier than most chinos.


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Greetings,
Both are fine for some purpose, but they do not look the same. The correct choice depends on how they will be employed. In my own case, one has both sorts of trouser to be worn in different applications. They will not substitute one for the other; drape and wear characteristics will be very different. Nothing wrong with either sort of thing for some purpose.
good fortune,
rudy


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

Arkirshner, while i agree 100% with your words of wisdom to the OP, i have to ask a question... i'm not trying to stir anything up, i am serious about asking it... i am facing a similar dilemma...



arkirshner said:


> Wool pants are less age appropriate.


not to hijack the thread, but when do wool pants become age appropriate? for the record, i'm 36, would be wearing it with sport coats, sweaters, OCBD's, etc... mainly for non-work...


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

salgy said:


> Arkirshner, while i agree 100% with your words of wisdom to the OP, i have to ask a question... i'm not trying to stir anything up, i am serious about asking it... i am facing a similar dilemma...
> 
> not to hijack the thread, but when do wool pants become age appropriate? for the record, i'm 36, would be wearing it with sport coats, sweaters, OCBD's, etc... mainly for non-work...


Hello,
Those are perfect sorts of apparel for a wool trouser. The temperature, humidity, time of day, and setting may be more important considerations than one's seniority, as well as what may be expected that others would find well chosen for the circumstances. If not for work, then suit your own pleasure. Of course, the expressed preference of a consort or spouse should be given greater weight than others, as a bit of flexibility in that may be of some value.
And I am not disputing anything Alan has recommended to the original querent. His response was for a specific set of conditions. The conditions given in your own question suggest to oneself that wool trousers would be a fine addition to your options on the day.
Regards to you all,
rudy


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

I would argue, based on my general lack of knowledge, that if the dress shirts are very dressy--- such as a non-button down, very fine or shiny cotton, with fancy cuffs, contrast collars or very wide spread collars, etc, that they would be better paired with dress pants. More basic dress shirts, eg. OCBD's or plainer style, barrel cuffs etc, are good either way, but maybe better with khakis. Sort of as a general guideline, but not a hard and fast rule-- as some of these featues, like collar width, would also depend on ones build/physical characteristics and what the occasion is. But I will now defer to anyone who actually knows what they are talking about.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Salgy, 
It's late and I do want to respond before signing off s please forgive the somewhat unorganized thoughts that follow.

Perhaps someone else can, but I can not think of any wool, camel hair, or cashmere sportcoat with which wool pants would not be appropriate. Thus wool pants are good with both dressy and less dressy sportcoats.

Cotton and linen sportcoats take cotton or linen pants, not wool.

While this is not the question; the less dressy sportcoats can be worn with either wool or cotton pants. While a sophisticated dresser no doubt could find ways to pair cotton pants with some dressy sportcoats, most of us will stick with wool.

With sweaters it is a bit different, dressy sweaters take wool pants, while casual sweaters take cotton pants. Some sweaters are clearly dressy, some are clearly casual. I leave to your sound discretion to determine into which category you place each of your sweaters. (Yes, a few seaters could be said to be on the cusp.)

With just an OCBD, I would stick with cotton pants. My late father in law wore OCBDs, (and polo shirts), with wool pants. It is an old man look but fortunately it is not mandatory. It is a look I have resolved never to even try. 

Other shirts, if dressy enough, can take wool pants. Again, I leave it to your sound discretion to determine if a shirt is dressy enough. 

When you do wear wool pants it is worth keeping in mind the different fabrics. Plain weave, gabardine, cavalry twill, flannel, and others each have different characteristics. With each of your sportcoats and sweaters, you will find some pant fabrics that work and others that don't. 

Regards,

Alan


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Awesome guys, thanks for the help. It seems like in my situation cotton chinos would be the best bet considering my circumstances.


----------



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

arkirshner said:


> Salgy, It's late and I do want to respond before signing off...


thanks! much appreciated... oddly enough, what you wrote, agrees with what i was thinking... i think you just threw me off with the "age appropriate" comment...


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

So would what two colors of pants should I get?


----------



## srmd22 (Jun 30, 2009)

Cotton chinos- I am going to venture khaki (tan) and navy will be the most versatile.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

srmd22 said:


> Cotton chinos- I am going to venture khaki (tan) and navy will be the most versatile.


I don't believe in navy, I'd go for khaki and olive or sand or stone or something like that. I do own navy chinos but they are harder to pair up with other stuff. IMO...


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> I don't believe in navy, I'd go for khaki and olive or sand or stone or something like that. _*I do own navy chinos but they are harder to pair up with other stuff. IMO..*_.


Great success requires great effort. 

I actually find olive harder to pair with, but love the colour and have 2 olive cord pants, 1 wool, and 1 chino.

I say either olive or navy, but make that decision on the shirts in your dresser and closet (or chair/floor/bed, as it may be), and decide between khaki and stone in the same way. If you don't you may have to spend a bunch more on shirts or just look plain, well, _bad._ If you prefer the trad look just go with khaki and stone, but I prefer the mix of one darker chino in a rotation of 2.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

Bjorn said:


> I don't believe in navy, I'd go for khaki and olive or sand or stone or something like that. I do own navy chinos but they are harder to pair up with other stuff. IMO...


+1

These are the classic colors. Olive should be light to medium tone.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

On colours, lovat green or taupe or grey (if you can find it) are all preferable to navy if you are looking for a darker coloured chino. Sand and olive are great lighter colours.


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Guys I've posted the links to the pants and shirts I'm going to buy today. If you could recommend the optimal selection for me I would be so appreciative.

Here's the colors I have to pick from:

And I was going to order three shirts to go with the two pair of pants: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Supi...lt,pd.html?dwvar_613Q_Color=BLUE&contentpos=1


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

It's always hard to judge colours on the interwebz, but for trousers I like the British khaki (warmer than the other khaki and the stone). For darker colours, the dark grey (which looks mid-grey on my screen) and dark taupe (the latter looks especially nice).

EDIT: I don't like the shirts at all. I'm not a fan of non-iron. For the casual dress you're suggesting (no jackets), were I in America, I would not hesitate in buying oxford cloth button downs.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

I like Dark Taupe the best among those colors. And for summer wear the Stone is my favorite. Really any of them are fine. I agree with Balfour that if you are going no jacket and no tie consider a Button Down shirt.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a pair of BB Advantage chinos in the Hudson fit and find that the British Khaki is much darker and more reddish that what I'm in the link you provided.


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Could you guys please link me to se shirts at BB? I was wanting to order hem today and get the discount.


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Here is the link to BB super-slim, OCBD, without the non-iron additive. https://www.brooksbrothers.com/mens... Slim Fit&prefn3=fabric&prefv3=Supima® Cotton


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

qwerty11 said:


> Here is the link to BB super-slim, OCBD, without the non-iron additive. https://www.brooksbrothers.com/mens... Slim Fit&prefn3=fabric&prefv3=Supima® Cotton


That link is broken. I like the button downs with the fairly long collars (that create a nice curve, rather than look like a stubby little thing). I would find something along those lines. I'm sure the American contributors can recommend places to find them.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

qwerty11 said:


> So would what two colors of pants should I get?


Light tan and khaki.


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yea, got the link to work. 

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Clas...lt,pd.html?dwvar_531Q_Color=BLUE&contentpos=2

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Clas...lt,pd.html?dwvar_530Q_Color=BLUE&contentpos=4


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

Looks a bit stubby to me.


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm thinking white, pink, and blue shirts and khaki an navy chinos.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't do it with white shirts.


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Orsini said:


> Don't do it with white shirts.


Do what?


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

Balfour said:


> Looks a bit stubby to me.


They're pretty long in-person compared to the picture, and they do have that "roll" you mentioned previously. BB doesn't swing that trendy with their OCBDs. Neither does Lands End. I think having a mix of BD and point collar would be fine, and I also vote for the chinos vs. the wool if you're mostly going tie-less.


----------



## qwerty11 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well I hope I did ok. I ended up going with the slim OCBC in white, pink, and blue. Wanted super slim, but BB doesn't have them in a size to fit my long arms. I got a pair of khaki and gray cotton trousers in the clark fit. Hopefully this is a good start to my wardrobe makeover. Saved $148 dollars due to the sale.


----------



## JBierly (Jul 4, 2012)

qwerty11 said:


> Well I hope I did ok. I ended up going with the slim OCBC in white, pink, and blue. Wanted super slim, but BB doesn't have them in a size to fit my long arms. I got a pair of khaki and gray cotton trousers in the clark fit. Hopefully this is a good start to my wardrobe makeover. Saved $148 dollars due to the sale.


You can always get the shirts taken in a bit if they are too baggy.


----------



## Kelorth (Apr 29, 2009)

qwerty11 said:


> Well I hope I did ok. I ended up going with the slim OCBC in white, pink, and blue. Wanted super slim, but BB doesn't have them in a size to fit my long arms. I got a pair of khaki and gray cotton trousers in the clark fit. Hopefully this is a good start to my wardrobe makeover. Saved $148 dollars due to the sale.


That's a good start for your circumstances. Add items slowly as you begin to get a feel for you like and don't. In ATL, OCBD are good for Fall-Winter while Pinpoint BD are probably better for Spring-Fall. Good luck!


----------

